# Brother 950i or 965



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Any comments on them please, may spoil myself, have a 881 and 891 at the moment and love themxBeth


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

The 965i by far, no mylar sheets. All 615 patterns are in its memory. Inputing your own patterns is easy and it is capable of even more manipulation with the stitch patterns.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

may go mad kate and get onexx


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Buy it, Quick, buy it))


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

you are leading me astray lol


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I love my 965, although I haven't used it for a few years, but I made lots of really neat sweaters on it...(check my pictures for a few of them)...I especially enjoyed doing lace; it is fun!



Beth Standing said:


> Any comments on them please, may spoil myself, have a 881 and 891 at the moment and love themxBeth


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Fun was it difficult to use? Where can I find your pictures pleasex Thanks Beth


----------



## iiwoody (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello,
The 965 is a very nice machine. The 950i is also a nice machine plus it has the capacity to use mylars if you can still find the pens. I'm sure they are still manufacturing them. If you have favorite patterns from your p.c. machine chances are they are already built into the 950 & 965. Pattern input on a mylar is much easier than the 965. You really have to be focused when entering them into any (930,940,965) because you enter them with dots & dashes (2 keys on the keyboard) one mistake & you end up starting over. I once entered the alphabet for a customer & it took the better part of the day. There is already an alphabet built into these machines but this was a custom job. I am a former knitting machine dealer. 
Good Luck. 
iiwoody


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

II This is what worries me, do they do so much things that I will find it too complicated to use. Thanks for the information,x


----------



## JennyinCornwall (Aug 8, 2011)

Beth Standing said:


> Any comments on them please, may spoil myself, have a 881 and 891 at the moment and love themxBeth


I have a 950i and love it, got the mylar sheets and pen from ebay, but there are so many patterns built in I haven't actually used the mylar sheets yet.


----------



## JennyinCornwall (Aug 8, 2011)

forgot to say I used to have an 881, bought it from new. Was my first ever knitting machine!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

KMs with electronics can now be connected to your computer for eassssy input of your own pattern by a simple change to the cable which makes the KM "think" its hooked to a ppd, watch this;

http://knittsings.com/brother-knitting-machine-hacked/

I think any electronic km will handle this as long as there's a cable port, what's your opinion?


----------



## iiwoody (Nov 3, 2011)

Neither machine is really too complicated. I was never good at correcting a mistake in the pattern though. So, it's good to knit slowly!!! & watch for dropped stitches or tucks that end up on the pegs. If you already use a machine, you know what I'm talking about. As far as the versatility of the electronics, you can't go wrong. Pattern isolation, pattern turning or doubling are a snap. I have recently sold both of my electronics, (I had a 950 & a 270 bulky electronic) They were great, but I never cared much for the bulky machines (too noisy) and the fine work that you're limited to on the 4.5mm machines isn't always fun. 
I am in search now for a used SK-860 electronic by Studio/Singer. That is where my heart lies. Hand knitting 4ply yarn. The bulky would do it yes, but with only 110 needles it was not big enough for me. (I also love to make afghans) so the limits of the 110 needles (even both beds) did not appeal to me. I am a strong fan of the brother kx-350/knitking simple 7. The sk 860 is the closest I can find in that gauge. I want a ribber & the patterning capability this machine offers otherwise I would never stray from the brother brand.
Electronic brothers/knitkings can not be beat though. Since the intro of the 930, they by far have been the best electronics out there. I see you use a g carriage. You'll love the built in patterns that are g carriage specific. You'll never run out of projects you'll want to do once you see the pattern book!


----------



## iiwoody (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for putting this on......waaaaaay to complicated for me. This old brain just doesn't work that well anymore. I'm sure if I put my mind to it, I could do it and it would be easy after several attempts. The cables and the chips she is talking about aren't readily available. So that would be the first challenge. I didn't watch the video to it's end so perhaps she is selling cables. I would rather use a ppd if you can find a decent used one.
She is using a 950 though....why not just put it on a mylar and be done with it?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I sold my 950i, I now have a 965 and a 970. Someone asked me if they could buy the 965 off me, but I wont part with it. Getting rid of either of my two remaining electronic would be like parting with one of my children and I couldn't do that. I would advice anyone to have one of these machines, particually the 965. It so easy to use and as Mylar sheets are as rare as hen's teeth the 965 is the better buy.
The 965, is easier to use than a punch card in my opinion.
When you want to try different patterns you can skip from one to another without the agro of taking out a punch card to insert another, you just type in the next patterns number.
It's easy to insert your own patterns, no sitting for ages punching out holes, and like every thing else the more you do it the easier and quicker it gets.
You can manipulate all patterns, and doing double bed Jacquard on them is so much easier.
GET IT, GET IT, GET IT.
If you are ever stuck and need help, I dont mind phoneing you to help you out, but I'm sure that you will master it in no time.
Sue.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning everyone! It's been interesting to follow along here. I honestly say that it sounds interesting to move up to electronics but I think I will just keep what I have and be happy about it. I don't do enough patterning to warrant changing anyway. I hope you get it all figured out...


----------



## ycstee (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a 950i and love it. have had a very long time. If you live in MN there is a wonderful knit shop "Rocking Horse Farms" in St. Cloud. The owner is amazing.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.scanthecat.com/html/bnro_machines.html go there. SHe tells you all about the different machines.I too have an 881 and 891 in addition to some other machines. I was going to bid on a 965 but it was too much for me to spend. I wrote the fellow in the UK who has a lot of machines for sale. I thought I would go down a # to the 950, he also had a 940. I thought that the higher the # the better but he wrote me that the 940 was a better machine than the 951. Scan the cat agreed. I bought instead
a 930 from Dorothy at Custom knits. SHe had one and explained that the difference in the 940 and 930 was the memory. The 940 could make very large patterns while the 930 could do patterns that are up to around 6" which was fine for me. I saw the you Tube video where the girl shows how to make your machine work with the computer and sorry to say I couldn't understand what she was saying.
I have a few computerized sewing machines that have embroidery units and interact with the computer and I can't use them. SO do take that into consideration when you decide which machine. I think the 930 is fine for me and Dorothy explained how to put in my own patterns, I can do that. THe 965 would have been my choice but I would not have been able to take advantage of all the things it can do. ENjoy whatever you get.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Beth,
This is the first pram blanket that I did. I have done loads since then that were far nicer, but I never took any photos after this one. This blanket was done on the 965. The train I drew on a graph sheet on my lap top, which I then typed into the machine. I dont know why I took the time to draw my own train as I have loads of train patterns already done by others, but hey ho.
Sue.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I started with the 891, then upgraded to the 965. It is a wonderful machine, and wish I could still use it. Go on TREAT yourself. Leonora.


Beth Standing said:


> Any comments on them please, may spoil myself, have a 881 and 891 at the moment and love themxBeth


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

Do you get the feeling this Gal is a computer Geek. I mean this in the best way. She is waaaay too smart for me!!!! :lol:


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

hi Beth, click on funthreads, it will take you to my page; then there are several posts labeled "pictures"..



Beth Standing said:


> Fun was it difficult to use? Where can I find your pictures pleasex Thanks Beth


----------



## iiwoody (Nov 3, 2011)

SHe had one and explained that the difference in the 940 and 930 was the memory. The 940 could make very large patterns while the 930 could do patterns that are up to around 6" which was fine for me. 

That is not true about the 930 vs 940 If you want to program all 200 needles x 999 rows you are able in either machine. Who ever told you that was doing a retail job on you & not truthful.


----------



## sunansand101 (Mar 6, 2011)

What gauge is the 965?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Funthreads, have just looked at your pictures, all the garments are wonderful, you are a very clever lady.
Sue.


funthreads623 said:


> hi Beth, click on funthreads, it will take you to my page; then there are several posts labeled "pictures"..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

The 965 is a 4.5 mm standard guage...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I sold my 950i, I now have a 965 and a 970. Someone asked me if they could buy the 965 off me, but I wont part with it. Getting rid of either of my two remaining electronic would be like parting with one of my children and I couldn't do that. I would advice anyone to have one of these machines, particually the 965. It so easy to use and as Mylar sheets are as rare as hen's teeth the 965 is the better buy.
> The 965, is easier to use than a punch card in my opinion.
> When you want to try different patterns you can skip from one to another without the agro of taking out a punch card to insert another, you just type in the next patterns number.
> It's easy to insert your own patterns, no sitting for ages punching out holes, and like every thing else the more you do it the easier and quicker it gets.
> ...


KH965i, That's the one I would ultimately like or a 970))


----------



## irishfour (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a 950i. I've had it for years and still love it. Early on I had to send it away because it would not read the mylar sheets correctly. It was never really fixed right. So I put all my designs on disks with the PPD. I would love a newer model too, but am not in the market right now.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

The one that got away was a Knitmaster Compuknit V, same as the brother KH970. It sold for a steal on ebay for $860.00 a couple of weeks ago...I really think the 965i would be the best between the two you're considering


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

SHe was talking about putting a drawing into memory , that the 930 does not have the capabiolity to store a lot and can not make big pictures. If she is incorrect and it can, I will be thrilled. Please let me know.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I dont understand what this lady was talking about, both the 930 and 940 are 200 stitch repeat machines. With this in mind, I should have thought that both machines can do the same size width of pattern. If you look in your manual, where it tells you how to input your own patterns, it will tell you the number of stitches [1-200] the number of patterns it will store[901-908].
The 930 was made 1986 -1989 the 940 1989-1992.

The only difference between the Brother KH965 [ I believe made first] and the KH965i is not with the computer but the carriage. The 965 has only the KC1 setting on the change knob the 965i has this and a KC11 setting. Maybe the same applies to the 930 and the 940.
I have the name and number of a lady that works for Brother, now dealing with sewing machines. When they made knitting machines she was in that field. If you still have probs, after reading your manual I will give her a call and check it out.
Sue.


euvid said:


> SHe was talking about putting a drawing into memory , that the 930 does not have the capabiolity to store a lot and can not make big pictures. If she is incorrect and it can, I will be thrilled. Please let me know.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

From what I understand they both can do the 200 needle width but the memory in the 930 doesn't allow more than 60 rows. If I add the computer part to the machine I can draw anything but the storage on the 930 is not the same as the 940. It does come with the 555 patterns but this is for things I want to put in the machine. I can erase what I put in and then have more storage. I didn't get delivery of the machine yet so I can't check the book but I will when I get it. Thanks for your input.
I am not good with computers, just good at shopping on it.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

THERE IS A TYPE ERROR HERE, IT SHOULD READ PATTERNS IT WILL STORE 901-998


susieknitter said:


> I dont understand what this lady was talking about, both the 930 and 940 are 200 stitch repeat machines. With this in mind, I should have thought that both machines can do the same size width of pattern. If you look in your manual, where it tells you how to input your own patterns, it will tell you the number of stitches [1-200] the number of patterns it will store[901-908].
> The 930 was made 1986 -1989 the 940 1989-1992.
> 
> The only difference between the Brother KH965 [ I believe made first] and the KH965i is not with the computer but the carriage. The 965 has only the KC1 setting on the change knob the 965i has this and a KC11 setting. Maybe the same applies to the 930 and the 940.
> ...


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

I really appreciate your thoughts and opinions, I love your little train blanket Susie, It is very helpful to know that if I do decide to get the 965 that I can ask for some help on this fourum Beth


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Susie never realised you were in the ukxGreat


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Because I would like to know, for myself, if there is a difference between the 930 and the 940 I phoned Brother.
The lady there, who delt with knitting machines over here in the UK, said that the 930 was only marketed abroad. As far as she knows the two machines are the same.
Perhaps this is the same as the Passap/Pfaff 6000, both the same machines but marketed from/for different countries.
Sue.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Brother KH930 & KH940: 

Up to 200 stitch repeat patterning with single motif. This was one of the first machines to do away with the Mylar sheet and rely on its 550 built in patterns. You can also design your own patterns via a black and white button system, a little slow but effective. When you buy one of these machines you must make sure that you get both the instruction book and the Stitch world pattern book, this gives you a complete colour pictorial lay out of all the built in patterns. Has the facility to take the PPD cartridge (not a direct link). Approximately twelve to fifteen years old. If it has been looked after, this is a nice machine
This is what Scan the Cat site says. The 930 was built 1st then after 3 years they made the 940 and discontinued the 930.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Beth Standing said:


> you are leading me astray lol


and me as well!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Beth,
> This is the first pram blanket that I did. I have done loads since then that were far nicer, but I never took any photos after this one. This blanket was done on the 965. The train I drew on a graph sheet on my lap top, which I then typed into the machine. I dont know why I took the time to draw my own train as I have loads of train patterns already done by others, but hey ho.
> Sue.


Gorgeous susie :thumbup:


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Beth Standing said:


> I really appreciate your thoughts and opinions, I love your little train blanket Susie, It is very helpful to know that if I do decide to get the 965 that I can ask for some help on this fourum Beth


Go Beth Go and then i can call you from Australia :lol:


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Now ladies im getting a bit confused here,
is it the kh930\940 or sk860, 861, 950i, 950, 965,970

Oh dear i dont think i will sleep tonight lol


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

i have been browsing LOL at some of the KM's and just realised that they are 4.5 pitch!
oh dear i think i like my KM260 9mm needles



regards , any input appreciated .


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thankyou.


landofoz said:


> susieknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Beth,
> ...


----------

